# 23 weeks and bulging membrane



## Agiboma

I am so scared currently in the hospital with bulging membranes I have a cerclage doc says it's coming loose omg I am beside myself in worry. They gave me steroids to quicken up the lung growth. Anyone else had steroids did it work for you. I have a scan in the morning I can't sleep to anxious. Any words of advice or encouragement would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## 25weeker

Sorry to hear your in this awful situation.

I had bulging membranes at 21 weeks and after 5 days of showing no signs of labour I had the stitch put in. The stitch held well but I developed an infection at 25+2 and went into labour.

When I was 23 weeks they gave me steroids and a neonatal consultant came to see me. she said they currently had 2 23 weekers in the unit. The steroids make a big difference as they speed up the lung maturity.

I will keep my fingers crossed you stay pregnant a while longer as everyday in the womb makes them a little bit stronger.

Good luck with your scan today.


----------



## lizziedripping

I had bulging membranes and a dilated cervix at 23wks hun. It is a very scary situation to be in and my thoughts are with you. My cervix was stitched at 23wks, and we managed to get to 24wks - my daughter had a long nicu battle but is now a healthy 5yr old. I began to have contractions after the stitch was put in - probably due to infection.

Good luck hun - rest and drink plenty of water. I have known women like us go on for many more weeks x


----------



## divadexie

I had the steroids and they certainly worked for my girl she was born at 25 weeks and only needed ventilator for 2 hours at first.
Good luck with your scan tomorrow I hope your LO can hold on in there a bit longer! ((hugs))


----------



## vermeil

Hello! The steroid injection is just in case, it's a precaution, you can receive it and still carry your little one for quite a while. It helps the lungs mature a bit. Just hang on, try to stay positive and calm (yeah right everyone here knows how tough that is =p ). Neonatal units are the best, there are past 24, 25 weekers (they're older now) in the same room as my own miracle and they're doing fine. you and your little one are in good hands i'm sure *huuuuugs* Thinking of you *positive vibes*


----------



## Agiboma

Hi ladies thanks for all the warm thoughts appearently it was not membranes but a fluid buildup above the stitch the tested the fluid and Its not amniotic fluid or my waters so I'm am waiting for the replacement stitch to go in tommorow docstill feels my current stich can carry me a bit longer as Lonny as I stay on constant bedrest so that's what I am doing now I'll keep you all updated once again. You premie mommies are the best. :hugs:


----------



## katy1310

Hope you hang on a bit longer - your last post sounds more promising.

My baby was born at 27 weeks - I'd had the steroid injections at 26 weeks and they worked for Sophie. She was breathing on her own when she was born and only on a ventilator for a couple of hours after she got tired. She was very tiny for 27 weeks (1lb13) but never had major breathing problems. She was on cpap but very little or no oxygen most of the time.

She's now 15 weeks old, 6lb 6 and has been home for 3 weeks past Monday. Her corrected age is 2.5 weeks and she looks and acts just like a baby of that age. It's amazing what they can do for premature babies, and neonatal units are fantastic. There was a 24 weeker in when we were in and she is now home too.

All the best and keep us posted - if you do have your baby early, you'll get loads of support here - I don't know what I'd have done without the ladies on here - but fingers crossed you will go o for a long time yet.

xxxxx


----------



## Agiboma

I was told they want to observe me for a few more days I am crrently at one of the best hospitals in my city so that is reasuring. And the moms and dads on this premie thread is so inspirining you guys really give me strength


----------

